# Portraits



## chris_panas (Oct 17, 2013)

A few different ones for a start 

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## dsiglin (Oct 17, 2013)

As the british would say, photo 1 is BRILLIANT. The posing, the lighting, the makeup, even the vignetting and post processing (looks like some split-toning) really add to it. Her hair is just amazing. I want to reach out and touch it. Her red hair goes very nicely with the purple in her dress and in the shadows. I've always been partial to red hair. 

I'd be interested in knowing a little about your setup for that shot.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 17, 2013)

great shots. #2 #4 show great restraint in post; I know you could have pushed it a bit to play up that style, but I think they are spot on.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 17, 2013)

These are exceptional. The use of the color around you in #4 is brilliant. The use of posing here is a great example of how to show a mood with just the body alone. Great work.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 17, 2013)

#1 is awesome and #3 is priceless.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 17, 2013)

# 1 & 4 are totally awesome :thumbup:


----------



## fotofinish (Oct 17, 2013)

#1 is just great. Terrific pose and effect - classical.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 17, 2013)

1 2 and 4 are pretty awesome. Really dig your editing style


----------



## annamaria (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow great photos. Like someone else said, nice editing style.


----------



## alv (Oct 17, 2013)

great photos and style


----------



## skieur (Oct 17, 2013)

The visual attention in a portrait is supposed to be on the eyes and the hands are not considered to be visually flattering.  In #1, the hands are in front of the face and therefore distract the eye of the viewer.  They are also over-exposed, possibly to reduce the detail that would even more distract the eye of the viewer.  The necklace further directs the attention to the hands rather than the eyes.  Skin tones are washed out in #1 as well which creates a very flat face which is also not flattering to the model.


----------



## skieur (Oct 17, 2013)

The hand is the problem in #2 as well.  It looks more like a claw and distracts the viewer's attention from the face as well.


----------



## skieur (Oct 17, 2013)

In number 3, the subject is looking out of the frame and away from the camera which is also an approach that is negative in a portrait.


----------



## skieur (Oct 17, 2013)

Number 4 has an over-exposed background and a clichee pose.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 17, 2013)

I was drawn directly to the eyes in every photo but the 3rd which I think that image is much more than just eyes.

the above critique is VERY picky and I politely disagree with everything that he/she said ha


----------



## chris_panas (Oct 18, 2013)

dsiglin said:


> As the british would say, photo 1 is BRILLIANT. The posing, the lighting, the makeup, even the vignetting and post processing (looks like some split-toning) really add to it. Her hair is just amazing. I want to reach out and touch it. Her red hair goes very nicely with the purple in her dress and in the shadows. I've always been partial to red hair.
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing a little about your setup for that shot.




Thanks a lot. I'm not British, I just live in London, but I agree, that's what they say  The setup - well, nothing much to tell, all natural light, Canon 5D Mark II, 50L lens and some editing in Photoshop. The key here was the time of the day to get the light right.




Braineack said:


> great shots. #2 #4 show great restraint in post; I know you could have pushed it a bit to play up that style, but I think they are spot on.




Thanks a lot. You're right, I like to edit pictures to the point when I'm sure it's enough and not go any further, so they can still feel "fresh". 




kathythorson said:


> These are exceptional. The use of the color around you in #4 is brilliant. The use of posing here is a great example of how to show a mood with just the body alone. Great work.




Thank you very much. I love color and playing with it 




ronlane said:


> #1 is awesome and #3 is priceless.




Thank you very much. And it's interesting how you put them in a hierarchy here: first one is a photo of the year and an editor's choice on a few of the photo portals and #3 has been selected by VOGUE. Great taste Mister!




astroNikon said:


> # 1 & 4 are totally awesome




Thanks a lot!




fotofinish said:


> #1 is just great. Terrific pose and effect - classical.




Thank you very much, that is exactly what we were going for with this shoot.




Geaux said:


> 1 2 and 4 are pretty awesome. Really dig your editing style






spanishgirleyes said:


> Wow great photos. Like someone else said, nice editing style.






alv said:


> great photos and style




Thank you kindly, I will post more soon 




skieur said:


> The visual attention in a portrait is supposed to be on the eyes and the hands are not considered to be visually flattering. In #1, the hands are in front of the face and therefore distract the eye of the viewer. They are also over-exposed, possibly to reduce the detail that would even more distract the eye of the viewer. The necklace further directs the attention to the hands rather than the eyes. Skin tones are washed out in #1 as well which creates a very flat face which is also not flattering to the model.






skieur said:


> The hand is the problem in #2 as well. It looks more like a claw and distracts the viewer's attention from the face as well.






skieur said:


> In number 3, the subject is looking out of the frame and away from the camera which is also an approach that is negative in a portrait.






skieur said:


> Number 4 has an over-exposed background and a clichee pose.




The photos I posted here won the photo of the month, photo of the year contests on other photography forums, some of them are in the "editor's choice" galleries, some won other contests, like 35mm photography and some has been selected by VOGUE. After reading your comments I was sure that you must be someone that has a much greater knowledge and experience than people who liked my photos and decided to select and publish them. So, before replying to your criticism I decided to take a look at your works.
Found only one portrait: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/151415-year-half-year-old.html

I promise that from now on, I will only take crappy photos of people's eyes with the flashlight mounted on my camera and pointed directly at my models. And I will remember to crop them badly as well, and not to include hands or anything else than a face. Or even better - the eyes.

You are officially my favourite joker now 



Geaux said:


> I was drawn directly to the eyes in every photo but the 3rd which I think that image is much more than just eyes.
> 
> the above critique is VERY picky and I politely disagree with everything that he/she said ha



Thanks, the 3rd photo has been selected by VOGUE and I think their editors also disagree with all what was said


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2013)

chris_panas said:


> I promise that from now on, I will only take crappy photos of people's eyes with the flashlight mounted on my camera and pointed directly at my models. And I will remember to crop them badly as well, and not to include hands or anything else than a face. Or even better - the eyes.



:hail:


----------



## dsiglin (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok the fact that #1 is natural light is even more impressive to me just because I know how hard it is to get light that is that diffused. Or at least to my beginner mind it seems hard to get light that diffused. Did you use a scrim? The reason I asked you about it is since I'm just starting to learn photography I like to know the technicals behind photos I enjoy. The "Lady Bug Fly to Heaven" photo in your flickr is another great one.

totally random but if you haven't been to Monmouth Coffee Company at The Borrough Market, I highly recommend it.


----------



## chris_panas (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks. Well, like I said, the time here is the key, so if you want to have a very soft natural light without any modifiers, you need to shoot either very early in the morning or very late in the afternoon, when the sun is low and the amount and the angle of light is just right. Reflectors are also very helpful most of the time 

I've been there of course, it's about 20 minutes from where I live  Very cool place!


----------



## JoeLeBean (Oct 18, 2013)

Number 4 is gorgeous, i like 1 then 2, that's awesome work 
I'm not keen on 3 because of the expression,it makes me feel that she's not well.


----------



## skieur (Oct 18, 2013)

Geaux said:


> I was drawn directly to the eyes in every photo but the 3rd which I think that image is much more than just eyes.
> 
> the above critique is VERY picky and I politely disagree with everything that he/she said ha



Attention to detail or to use your words being "very picky" is what photography and critique is all about.


----------



## dsiglin (Oct 19, 2013)

And it is much appreciated except when, in this instance, it's not accurate.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 19, 2013)

skieur said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > I was drawn directly to the eyes in every photo but the 3rd which I think that image is much more than just eyes.
> ...



But much of your critique was very shallow. And being picky is different than looking for noticeable problems that aren't picked up by the majority of people, and as such, they are not really noticeable .


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 19, 2013)

Really stunning, each one! Thank you for sharing! These are very inspiring.


----------



## skieur (Oct 19, 2013)

chris_panas said:


> dsiglin said:
> 
> 
> > As the british would say, photo 1 is BRILLIANT. The posing, the lighting, the makeup, even the vignetting and post processing (looks like some split-toning) really add to it. Her hair is just amazing. I want to reach out and touch it. Her red hair goes very nicely with the purple in her dress and in the shadows. I've always been partial to red hair.
> ...



Gee, you had to go 4 years back to find a grab photo that was mistakenly uploaded!  You didn't mention my gallery with almost a 1/4 million views, but then neither did you point out where my critique was wrong. Some of your photos are street photography and that is the source of some of the limited technique demonstrated.  Some work on your planning and posing would also be helpful in those that were more controlled.  Decide whether your emphasis is street photography or portraits. The approaches and criteria are not the same.

skieur


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 19, 2013)

Geaux said:


> I was drawn directly to the eyes in every photo but the 3rd which I think that image is much more than just eyes.
> 
> the above critique is VERY picky and I politely disagree with everything that he/she said ha


I agree with you. Skieur's critiques seem a lot more like inaccurate nit-picks than anything else. Hands can be a major part of a portrait, and eyes don't need to be open or in contact with the lens in order to make a highly effective and emotional shot. I see a little bit what Skieur means about the hand in the second photo looking a little like a claw, but to me it still looks very natural and doesn't detract from the shot at all in my opinion. In the last shot I don't see a single blown out or over exposed area; perhaps Skieur could really consider re-calibrating their monitor. 
You can't impress everyone though I guess. There are a few people here who always seem to try and find something to nit-pick, and if you disagree with them they get pretty upset about it. It's water off a duck's back.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 19, 2013)

skieur said:


> Gee, you had to go 4 years back to find a grab photo that was mistakenly uploaded!  You didn't mention my gallery with almost a 1/4 million views, but then neither did you point out where my critique was wrong. Some of your photos are street photography and that is the source of some of the limited technique demonstrated.  Some work on your planning and posing would also be helpful in those that were more controlled.  Decide whether your emphasis is street photography or portraits. The approaches and criteria are not the same.
> 
> skieur


I don't see how a single one of these could be confused for a street photograph and not a portrait. Nor do I see how there is limited technique used in any of these shots. I think you're pulling all of this out of your ass.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 20, 2013)

Haters gonna hate.

and please post your 1.4 million view  gallery skiur   Or however it's spelled. From the shots I've seen on here, you have no room to talk.


----------



## dsiglin (Oct 20, 2013)

Photography isn't just a check list you can do and have a powerful photo. Inversely, it's not a set of rules that can never be broken. A powerful photograph is much more than the sum of its part. If certain guidelines are disregarded it speaks to the photographer's skill/genius that they can pull off what most people would never dream can work.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 20, 2013)

dsiglin said:


> Photography isn't just a check list you can do and have a powerful photo. Inversely, it's not a set of rules that can never be broken. A powerful photograph is much more than the sum of its part. If certain guidelines are disregarded it speaks to the photographer's skill/genius that they can pull off what most people would never dream can work.


Agreed. I've noticed a lot of people here are completely obsessed with following these rules, and if you dare disagree with them about it then be prepared for a fight or to be added to their ignore list. It's absurd how easily someone willingly limits what they're capable of by staying in this box.


----------



## chris_panas (Oct 20, 2013)

A few more  Click for bigger!

My take on something more classical 

5.





6.

Something natural, almost a candid shot





And 2 shots with natural light, no modifiers used.

7.






8.





and about street photo, I will post some soon as well.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 20, 2013)

Um. Wow? (on the first set anyway)

EDIT: Now I went back and read some of the other posts.

Really, guys? Can everyone just stop sniping at each other?  I'm getting really tired of it.  The OP has some images, over offered some opinions... OP then snipes back and dives into his stuff looking for a fight, etc?  Really.

OP, if you're so confident in your work then there's really no need to discredit someone who has put time into giving you feedback. Just nod, smile, thank them and move on.

Everyone... play nice so I don't have to lock another thread. K? K.


----------



## mishele (Oct 20, 2013)

#1 is amazing. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Piadziu (Oct 21, 2013)

1,3,4  WOW ,great photos


----------



## alexzobi (Oct 21, 2013)

What a welcoming party!


----------



## Michele (Oct 25, 2013)

#1: Looks great.

#2: This is my favorite of these four. I'm especially fond of the colors of the background combined with the model and her clothes' and accessories.

#3: In my opinion, the background takes away from the photo. 

#4: I don't like this too much. I can't seem to pinpoint exactly why though.


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 1, 2013)

9.

From today, still warm


----------



## sashbar (Nov 1, 2013)

With your obvious talent I think you could do better with the old woman portrait. She is too detached. But all the rest is indeed brilliant. Love it.


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks, but actually the old woman portrait is one of my truly best portraits. Even got selected by Vogue some time ago


----------



## sashbar (Nov 1, 2013)

chris_panas said:


> Thanks, but actually the old woman portrait is one of my truly best portraits. Even got selected by Vogue some time ago



Oh well, who am I to critisize it then  Still not my cup of tea..  Today's portrait - No 9 -  looks very nice as well. Very.. Russian ? 

7 nd 8 are simply wonderfull. 5 is  so classic.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm with Geaux.

You have a talent for picking beautiful women ... and I definitely include #3 in that statement.


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 2, 2013)

3. is the photo of my Grandmother. She passed away last week, was very sick for a long time. Detached? Yes, that's what I intended to capture. Anyway, I'm glad you like the rest


----------



## sashbar (Nov 2, 2013)

chris_panas said:


> 3. is the photo of my Grandmother. She passed away last week, was very sick for a long time. Detached? Yes, that's what I intended to capture. Anyway, I'm glad you like the rest



That explains a lot. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## daveroberts (Nov 2, 2013)

I really like #5....simple, natural pose and the more I look at it the more stunning it appears. Your usage of the light is incredible . It along with #1 are inspirational for a beginner like me. Thanks for sharing


----------



## terri (Nov 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Chris!   You have a lovely set of images here.   Please accept my condolences on the loss of your grandmother - you have a wonderful portrait of her here. 

I love the whimsical feel of #4 - just beautiful!    #5 is also very strong, and the lighting is terrific.  

Although I appreciate why it's well liked, your first image comes off as a bit over-processed for my tastes.   You did an excellent job with it, it's just borderline plastic-y for me.   I am guessing you follow pretty much the same workflow, and it just is not as apparent in images like #4 and 5?  Maybe?    

Wonderful work - happy to have you on board!


----------



## cenote (Nov 3, 2013)

Great shots and people.  #4 is my favorite.


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot!

10.





11.


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 22, 2013)

12.







13.


----------



## ste77 (Nov 22, 2013)

#1
#11
#13
My favourites
Are all these pictures you've posted taken with natural light and 50L?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 22, 2013)

as usual, really good stuff!


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Natural light, different lenses. I mostly use 50L, 35L and 85L. Cameras are Canon 5D, 5D Mark II and 5D Mark III.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 22, 2013)

Late in the game here.  Good work!

As far as arguing with skieur.. come on man..  Obviously a lot of people like your work already and some people already defended your work. There was no need to attack back like that IMO.  It would not accomplish anything (I know because I have been through that same road). Be the better man and dont turn it into who is better post.


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Geaux (Nov 22, 2013)

13 is awesome, so quirky and cute.

might I suggest posting new threads within you want to post a group of new portraits? So,e of the work gets lost in the pages as it grows unfortunately. Just my opinion


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot, but then I would have to make a new thread every few days or so 

14.


----------



## Thanasis_gs (Nov 24, 2013)

All of your shots are stunning! Really good job there


----------



## binga63 (Nov 24, 2013)

great work Chris


----------



## mishele (Nov 24, 2013)

Inspirational work! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Last photo is the Photo Of The Day on flickr: [ *Explored] Ula | Flickr - Photo Sharing! Explored!


----------



## Granddad (Nov 25, 2013)

chris_panas said:


> Thanks a lot, but then I would have to make a new thread every few days or so



Yes, but then your work will be seen more widely. I, and I suspect many others, tend to stop looking at a thread that's gone on for ever. We don't expect to see new images and it also starts to be a pain in the fundament to wade through all the pages to find where you were when you last looked.

It's good that you'd have to start a new thread every few days, that means that you intend to keep sharing and I seeing enjoy your work.


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 25, 2013)

Hm, ok, let's try it then: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/345497-ula.html


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Nov 25, 2013)

I really admire your work Chris and i aspire to get to your ability someday. masterful work. 
is this medium format your shooting?


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot, that means a lot to me. I shoot with full frame Canon cameras - 5D - I, II, III.


----------



## chris_panas (Nov 30, 2013)

15.





Guess what? Flickr photo of the day: http://www.flickr.com/photos/psychopulse/11129770605/


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 30, 2013)

Your work is exceptional. 

You say these are all natural light, but I assume reflectors were used.


----------



## chris_panas (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Don't assume, no reflectors here, I think I used a small reflector for maybe 1 or 2 photos posted.


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 1, 2013)

chris_panas said:


> Thanks a lot. Don't assume, no reflectors here, I think I used a small reflector for maybe 1 or 2 photos posted.



So my assumption was corrrect.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 2, 2013)

dsiglin said:


> As the british would say, photo 1 is BRILLIANT. The posing, the lighting, the makeup, even the vignetting and post processing (looks like some split-toning) really add to it. Her hair is just amazing. I want to reach out and touch it. Her red hair goes very nicely with the purple in her dress and in the shadows. I've always been partial to red hair.
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing a little about your setup for that shot.



Agreed.


----------



## chris_panas (Jan 18, 2014)

A few clicks from the first sunny day in 2014. Happy New Year everyone!  

16.





17.







18.


----------



## chris_panas (Jan 31, 2014)

19.





Ula by chris panas, on Flickr


20.





Ula by chris panas, on Flickr


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, those are incredible. Well done.


----------

